# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Tư vấn keo chuyên dùng dán PU & Nhôm

## Thép Tôi

Dear mọi người,
Như tiêu đề, em đang cần tìm một loại keo chuyên dùng để dán PU với Nhôm.
Ai trong lĩnh vực rành vấn đề này thì tư vấn dùm em với ạ.
Em cám ơn nhìu.

----------


## Totdo

PU là thứ gì nhỉ ?

----------


## anhcos

Miềng cũng thắc mắc PU là món j đấy?

----------


## Ga con

Nhựa PU.
Chắc lại dán con lăn cho băng tải rồi.

Thank

----------


## Thép Tôi

nhựa PU đó anh.

----------


## Thép Tôi

Gần gần giống vậy đó bác,
Mong được giúp đỡ hehe

----------


## Ga con

Pu là loại nhựa đàn hồi, nên phải dán bằng keo gì dẻo dẻo mới được. Nếu không chịu nhiệt thì dán bằng keo cao su (như con chó), còn nó chạy mà nóng lên thì dán bằng keo epoxy dẻo.

Thanks.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái thằng Thép TOI!

Hỏi rồi , trả lời rồi mà còn đi hỏi nữa....

Câu trả lời vẫn giống thế!

Lần sau đừng alo hỏi nữa nhe!

----------


## tranhung123456

nhựa PU trước khi dán (chỗ cần dán thì lấy keo UV < keo này rất mắc 1m/1lit > bôi lên rồi dùng đèn UV led tím soi cho nó khô )xong dùng keo AB dán dính nó với nhôm

----------

